# Storm Warning!



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Its coming....When you least expect it. Somewhere unexpected. Someone unsuspecting. Something unforeseen.


----------



## Mr.Maduro (Aug 2, 2006)

Yikes!!! Get the sand bags ready!!!


----------



## newcigarz (Feb 11, 2007)

Ok, that is a cool post! Better call the weatherman! :hn


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

Coffee socks is at it again.


----------



## hurricane6 (Jan 16, 2007)

That's great!!! love the pic and post!!!


----------



## The Professor (Jul 20, 2006)

Scary picture and even scarier threat! Watch out in the Jungle!!!!!


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

get em Norm!

i like the pic. YOu should downsize it and make it your signature, or your avatar


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

damn...remeber norm i am on ur side


----------



## RPB67 (Mar 26, 2005)

With a name like stormin, what else should we expect !!

Run.........to the shelters !!


----------



## Aladdin Sane (Aug 25, 2006)

Look out theres a storm brewing!!


----------



## fireman43 (Oct 15, 2006)

Get em Norm!!


----------



## SteveDMatt (Feb 23, 2007)

Nice pic. Go get 'um!:gn


----------



## Old Sailor (Jul 27, 2006)

Look out everyone, no tracking number...that's not good:r :r


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Looks like a nasty northern storm is brewing!! Run for shelter!!! :z


----------



## dunng (Jul 14, 2006)

Good thing I just finished up the flood plan... :ss


----------



## Seanohue (Oct 2, 2006)

Uh oh! National Weather Service just released this:

SEVERE STORM WARNING FOR ENTIRE UNITED STATES. DESTRUCTION OF PORCHES, MAILBOXES, AND PETS IMMINENT.

Must be Norm's bomb


----------



## 68TriShield (May 15, 2006)

uh oh...


----------



## RenoB (Oct 12, 2005)

I don't know much but I know we're under blizzard conditions here today. Hope that's not your doin' Norm


----------



## snowy (Nov 22, 2006)

Stormin, Hurricane


I think we should start doing the group bombing stuff. Call ourselves the natural disaster or something.  

If there are members with names like tornado, tsunami, volcano, wind, temperature, rain, blizzard, cyclone,twister or anything weather related please feel free to join the natural disaters.   


Scary looking storm there stormin....


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

This storm is taking a long time to develop. Radar says it may not reach the target until next week. Oh well...Mama always said "good things take time." 

Its gonna be good. I promise. Someone is in for a wee surprise. :tu Hope their insurance is up to date.


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

stormin said:


> This storm is taking a long time to develop. Radar says it may not reach the target until next week. Oh well...Mama always said "good things take time."
> 
> Its gonna be good. I promise. Someone is in for a wee surprise. :tu Hope their insurance is up to date.


Did you use the three toed sloth transportation method?


----------



## replicant_argent (May 13, 2006)

I don't know who this gorilla is, but by the looks of it, I would prefer to watch this meteorological occasion from a long way off, hopefully by satellite.


----------



## Boston_Dude05 (Oct 10, 2006)

Run for cover for sure.


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Bigwaved said:


> Did you use the three toed sloth transportation method?


Pony Express.


----------



## stig (Mar 9, 2006)

Normally I wouldn't be frightened when seeing something such as this since I was recently bombed by Norm but since he has a tendency for overkill that is greater than mine...................




















I'm just gonna hide out in another state until this hits.:mn


----------



## DETROITPHA357 (Jul 8, 2006)

Go Get'emmmmmmm:gn


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

OK. This is definitely the slowest moving storm in history! If it ever touches down, I promise it's gonna be good!


----------



## DragonMan (Dec 29, 2006)

Probably delayed because of the weather!!!   
:ss


----------



## Prefy (Mar 6, 2007)

stormin said:


>


That Horse makes me laugh but your forcast scares me...


----------



## azherfer (Feb 13, 2006)

Well, just sitting here minding my own business and the mailman brings this little bundle from a far away land. Now look, I've been away for awhile, got some personal issues that limit my participation time, but I know damn well I didn't order anything. The wife is looking at me in a not so nice way, since we just had a little conversation last week about my recent spending splurge. I swear up and down I know nothing about it. I'm all accounted for.

Set down to opening the package, and it's a _full_ box of SCDLH El Principes, with a little sticky note attached.

"A gift from Norman (stormin)"

To say the least Norm, you made my day. A wonderful, unexpected surprise from a great friend and I thank you.

That being said, you know what happens now....


----------



## Prozac_Puros (Mar 14, 2007)

I have my One Iron out, I know I'm safe.....


----------



## rlacapra1 (Mar 30, 2007)

ut oh paybacks a bitch...this could get ugly! :gn


----------



## Puffy69 (Sep 8, 2005)

go get'em norm....


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

azherfer said:


> Well, just sitting here minding my own business and the mailman brings this little bundle from a far away land. Now look, I've been away for awhile, got some personal issues that limit my participation time, but I know damn well I didn't order anything. The wife is looking at me in a not so nice way, since we just had a little conversation last week about my recent spending splurge. I swear up and down I know nothing about it. I'm all accounted for.
> 
> Set down to opening the package, and it's a _full_ box of SCDLH El Principes, with a little sticky note attached.
> 
> ...


:tu


----------



## Quint (Oct 19, 2006)

Very nice Norm one hell of a bomb...WTG :tu


----------



## mike32312 (Jan 26, 2006)

Definitely looking like a Catagory 5 storm brewing. Sucks to be somebody. :r


----------



## stormin (Feb 11, 2005)

Pony express is slow but dependable. Reliable delivery of storms to neighborhoods far, far away! The storm has landed in Arizona destroying David Azherfer's desert oasis.

David, since they're only small smokes I thought I better send you a bunch to satisfy your smoking needs. :tu 
You're a great guy and deserve an ass whooping every now and again, which I am only too happy to provide. Enjoy! :ss


----------



## shaggy (Dec 28, 2006)

whew....glad i am safe....for now


----------



## ResIpsa (Mar 8, 2006)

nice job Norm, on a deserving guy!


----------



## Bigwaved (May 20, 2006)

WTG, coffee socks.


----------

